# Acupuncture with FET



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey Girls, 

I'm due to start my FET at the end of April and trying everything that may help it along!
I'm wondering if anyone has tried acupuncture with FET and when you started and finished it? and any successful results??

Oh and I'm getting Colonic Irrigations before FET aswel to get rid of all the toxic waste I may have hanging around in me!!? anyone tried this?


----------



## ruby5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Clark,

I dint really know the answer to your question but im hoping to have acupuncture when I have the FET. I was thinking of having some before I start the treatment, would be good to hear what others did though. Not heard about having a colonic before treatment!!

Ruby x


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Clark
I had acupuncture throughout my FET cycle and am now pregnant with twins! I had it weekly during the cycle and literally one hour after transfer. My acupuncturist has a great success rate (most end up with twins) so I would recommend finding someone who knows a lot about IVF.
Before my cycle she did say don't do anything extreme like detoxing so I don't know if colonic would fall into that category.
I hope that helps. 
Xxxx


----------



## clara42 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Clark, I thought I would try it for this cycle as im trying to give it everything this time.  My first session was week (had 2 so far) and I started down regulating on Sunday, transfer likely to be in about 3-4 weeks so will have around 6 sessions. 


I wondered when do I stop, do you carry on in the 2ww...?!?


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey girls,

thanks for your replies I went for a consultation yesterday and the acupuncturist told me I should go for 2 sessions per week from now to my treatment starts in the middle may? not sure about this?! so i have booked another consultantion at another practice.

Clara42 how many are you have per week?xx

Congratulations Fibud!! how many sessions did you have and for how long if you don't mind me asking?!xx

Yea I just thought it would have been good to get the colonic to get rid of the waste! I'll look into this one?!x


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I also tried it on my last FET and got twins. My acupuncturist was also a midwife and he was very interested in infertility as he believed there was always a reason. Any way i went once a week sorry cant remember much else as ot was 5 years ago, but it dill help me relax.

Good luck


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the congrats, even at 20 weeks its still sinking in! I started just before the drugs started and had it every week until the week after transfer. So i guess around 8 or 9 sessions.Xxx


----------



## Lbbm (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi
I just had my first acupuncture session yesterday and I am hoping to do a FET in April/may depending on when my periods return after my failed IVF. I was told to go weekly until then. He said I was showing signs of low kidney energy??! Supposedly in TCM that means I will have difficulty conceiving, despite being diagnosed as unexplained since all hospital tests are good for me and DH. Did you get told that?


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, Lbbm

I actually did get told that about my kidneys and that my immune was week due to past treatments and therefore should start now twice a week until my treatment starts in may!?!


----------



## Fidub (Jan 9, 2012)

Traditional Chinese medicine works on such different principles to western medicine so what may be unexplained in western medicine may have a perfectly logical explanation in Chinese medicine. I was told I had liver energy problems and I have to say that when I followed the guidelines and had the treatment I felt a lot better in myself. Xxx


----------



## clara42 (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Clark, 


I'm only having 1 session a week, he just recommended around 6-8 sessions in total x


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Clark, I'm having 1 session a week with a Zita West approved acupuncturist, and have been since my embryos were frozen due to my transfer being cancelled cos of a thin lining. I think it's important you choose someone who specialises in fertility. As far a a colonic is concerned, I was talking to my beauty therapist about this the other day. She recommended against it as it doesn't just clear you out it gets rid of all the good bacteria in your gut too, which can lead to problems. She recommended colon therapy instead, which is abdominal massage.

xx


----------



## clark1234 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks for all your replies, I'm getting acupuncture once a fornight to start with and then around ET he will give me more session, poss the night before and the afternoon of ET, as for the colon I've cancelled this as not heard any great feedback about this and ivf!! 
Thanks again and fingers crossed for everyone starting treatment xx


----------

